# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Neues Semester...

## anna1708

bh bh...
neues semester geht bald los. und ich hab sowas von keinen bock...
wenn ich jetzt schon an die ganzen gesichter aus der klinik denke  :grrrr....: 
hat jemand etwas motivase fr mich?!

----------


## zahnstein24

Ich mag Sommersemester eigentlich ganz gern.
Ist wenigstens nicht so grau und dunkel und kalt.

----------


## anna1708

> Ich mag Sommersemester eigentlich ganz gern.
> Ist wenigstens nicht so grau und dunkel und kalt.


das ist ja das problem. drauen ist schnes wetter und man muss in der zahnklinik oder ber dem schreibtisch hngen  :grrrr....:

----------


## Salzi19

Des wird schon  :Smilie:  ich habe Semesteranfnge auch immer gehasst, aber es geht doch schneller rum, als man denkt... Auerdem, danach wirds auch net viel besser *hehehe*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## baugruen

wenigstens gibt es im sommersemester ein paar feiertage...  :Grinnnss!:  . bin auch mig motiviert. allein die aussicht, dass es das letzte semester wird (* 3x auf holz klopf *) ist gut. "What shall it, further goes it!"

----------


## Malzkaffee

> wenigstens gibt es im sommersemester ein paar feiertage...  . bin auch mig motiviert. allein die aussicht, dass es das letzte semester wird (* 3x auf holz klopf *) ist gut. "What shall it, further goes it!"


Ja von wegen! Die klauen einem doch wertvolle Arbeitszeit. Das Sommersemester ist immer Mist, weil's wegen der kurzen Zeit so schwierig ist.

Aber, hm, Motivation: Es ist auch schneller vorbei!

----------

